# Training Courses



## afcbob (May 20, 2012)

I would love to learn much more about Valeting and Detailing.
I have been reading on here but would love to do a course or days training.

Am from Aberdeen does anyone know of anywhere here or close by that does this.

Thanks for any info


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I understand there will be a training session in July organised by Caledonia on the forum. It will be in Glasgow.


----------



## afcbob (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for that will keep a eye out for it.


----------



## stuartgbarrie (Apr 30, 2011)

if enough interest is shown im sure polished bliss could be convinced, theyre in kintore, think its polished bliss anyway. was something i was contemplating too


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

its easy to teach yourself it, i did and its more satisfying than paying someone to show you what to do. 

its no hard.


----------



## afcbob (May 20, 2012)

I do plan to train my self but would be nice to get some training on it too.


----------



## sniper20 (Dec 27, 2011)

if polished bliss do a detailing tutorial day then let me know id go they are awesome detailers


----------



## djdan (Feb 5, 2012)

Alan from am details in elgin was on about doing some, grand lad give him a shout


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

I don't do courses, but am in Abdn, you're welcome to pop round for a catch up :thumb:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Very generous offer.


----------



## afcbob (May 20, 2012)

May take you up on this offer mate.

Just got a load of new stuff so this weekend am have a go with my new Das 6 so fingers crossed :buffer:



cotter said:


> I don't do courses, but am in Abdn, you're welcome to pop round for a catch up :thumb:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

afcbob said:


> May take you up on this offer mate.
> 
> Just got a load of new stuff so this weekend am have a go with my new Das 6 so fingers crossed :buffer:


Hope the weather improves for you, unless you've got a garage!


----------



## afcbob (May 20, 2012)

Nope no garage.

May leave the big clean till mid week but my car was keyed a few months ago so was going to maybe see if i could do a nice temp repair till i get a resprayed.


----------



## Agar (Jul 5, 2008)

I can recommend Gordon at Caledonia for detailing training courses. I too thought it would have been easy enough to teach myself. But once Gordon led me through some techniques I realised just how much more there was to using a polisher than I thought. It's very easy to pick up a polisher and use it, but using it properly without damaging your paintwork is whats tricky.


----------



## darren1229 (Jun 8, 2012)

any courses/classes near fife?


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Unfortunately not.


----------

